# Have a lot to learn



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 16, 2012)

My first attempt into the component less world. Have about 4 hours in this off and on and still need to make the section (waiting on tap and die set fro section to body) Lots of room and I do mean lots for improvement. I already know some things to do different. Don't think I've enjoyed the shop this much in ages. Normally in 4 hours I have 15 to 20 pens done getting ready for a show. It's red Benoite and post able. Heres a quick two photos...







waiting for section:


----------



## tim self (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks nice for the first attempt.  The front section will definately add something to it.  I'm still working on shining the threads myself.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 16, 2012)

You're on your way!  You know, a couple years ago I posted that I was going to start making "kitless" pens because the time in the shop making my own creations was so much more enjoyable.  I"m glad to see I'm not the only one!  Can't wait to see the finished pen.

I like that red Benoite material, does it turn like Ebonite, it looks similar! :tongue:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 16, 2012)

George you can only get Benoite from the west coast of Hermany.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 16, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> George you can only get Benoite from the west coast of Hermany.


Now I don't care who you are, that was funny!:biggrin:


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 16, 2012)

Super job!  Looks great!

Now I cant wait to get my taps/dies in.  Ups says Wednesday on a few.  I still have a few more to get.  

That said, Where can I find a centering bit? What is it really called?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice pen, Roy! Clean lines.

AND.... Will Classic Nibs be the sole supplier of this "impossible to find- Benoite"? 

Seriously, very nice first effort!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 16, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Nice pen, Roy! Clean lines.
> 
> AND.... Will Classic Nibs be the sole supplier of this "impossible to find- Benoite"?
> 
> Seriously, very nice first effort!


 Actually he swapped me some Bater Jaw Gones for it.


----------



## tomas (Jun 16, 2012)

Dustygoose said:


> Super job! Looks great!
> 
> Now I cant wait to get my taps/dies in. Ups says Wednesday on a few. I still have a few more to get.
> 
> That said, Where can I find a centering bit? What is it really called?


 
I've been looking, as well. From what I understand, what we really are looking for is called a spotting bit.  

Everything we never wanted to know about drill bits can be found here: Drill bit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
However, the important part is in the section labeled Center and Spotting Drill Bits.

Tomas


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2012)

I JUST KNEW IT! Once you got started, you would come in with both guns blazing. :biggrin: Great start Roy. BTW, my grand daughter is engaged to an exchange student from Hermany. Where should I send him to look for some of this Benoite? :biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very, very nice Roy.  Can't wait to see it finished!

Jason


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 16, 2012)

A nice start!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 16, 2012)

wow, i cant wait to see it finished now!


----------



## leehljp (Jun 16, 2012)

Great looking pen Roy! The shop should be enjoyed! The results too!


----------



## Rich L (Jun 17, 2012)

Roy,

I can supply you with more Benoite. I know where to get it. Great start!

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 17, 2012)

Rich, you know one day that closet will run dry. BTW great stuff...


----------



## wizard (Jun 17, 2012)

OK Roy...You are HOOKED!!! Jeez..If that's your first one...You are learning FAST!!! Gorgeous! Love the profile and exposed clip. I can't wait to see the finished pen!!! I love that ucmberland :biggrin:!! and Roy..Happy Father's Day !! Say Hi to Dee!! Regards, Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent pen Roy!! Your off to a good start on this one. I love the shape, the clip, not so much. I see room for improvement, but i think this is a great start. Guess who will be doing a kitless demo at the meeting next week 

PS: I also love this color of ucmberland Benoite:biggrin: ....You and doc must get your material from the same place:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! Looks great to me.


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Roy, it looks like you've got less to learn than you think. I like the shape and the proportions are terrific. I can take or leave the clip, it looks heavy on the pen, and seems to take away from the balance of the proprtions.

Mike


----------



## glycerine (Jun 17, 2012)

Roy, that looks really good.  Sounds like you work fast too!  Are you waiting for the 9mm die?  I had to wait a while for mine too, they keep selling out, I wonder why they are in such high demand?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to all who commented, I agree on the clip it is a little big for the penI think the cap and body proportions are within reason, maybe because of the clip it looks like the cal could be about an 1/16 inch longer. I think I'll leave it as is to remind me. Jeremy my first one can't come close to your first one and yes waiting for the 9MMx.75, if I find a source I just might handel them on Classics.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 17, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Thanks to all who commented, I agree on the clip it is a little big for the penI think the cap and body proportions are within reason, maybe because of the clip it looks like the cal could be about an 1/16 inch longer. I think I'll leave it as is to remind me. Jeremy my first one can't come close to your first one and yes waiting for the 9MMx.75, if I find a source I just might handel them on Classics.



For 9mm, I 've been using 9 x 1mm.  Bought it here:

Amazon.com: Vermont American 21138 9MM-1.00 High Carbon Steel Metric Plug Tap: Home Improvement


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 17, 2012)

Bruce, the taps not a problem it's the die. Victor is Out of stock and tells us that their supplier is out.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 17, 2012)

HSS Metric Round Split Adjustable Dies - Round Dies | MSCDirect.com


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 18, 2012)

Great job Roy!

I'm only waiting on my collet set (been on back order for over a month now, it will hopefully ship this week!). I have received all the other tools I need.

The real question though ... Will these 'kitless' (or is that componentless) pens have a place on your table at one of your shows?

FYI Indy still has 3 sets of M9.75 in stock [here] (The die are 1-1/2" diameter).  These are becoming scarce.

AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 18, 2012)

I contacted Mike and Linda on Saturday and one is on its way now, thanks. 
To answer your question if these will find their way on my table at my shows, in short no, I did an experiment last year at them with a few from a member here and the results were in a word..BLING or to put it in an other way NOT BLINGY ENOUGH. 
Now at "Pen Shows" these would do better than our component sets, your selling to two completely different groups of people. Another reason they won't be on my "Art Show Tables" is that I'm going to cut down on shows this year to just 3 and next year none:biggrin:. But I might be attending some "Pen Shows":wink:

 4quote=Andrew_K99;1410859]Great job Roy!

I'm only waiting on my collet set (been on back order for over a month now, it will hopefully ship this week!). I have received all the other tools I need.

The real question though ... Will these 'kitless' (or is that componentless) pens have a place on your table at one of your shows?

FYI Indy still has 3 sets of M9.75 in stock [here] (The die are 1-1/2" diameter). These are becoming scarce.

AK[/quote]


----------

